# whats this on my crypts?



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Just wondering what it is that is appearing on my crypts?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Algae, green spot and looks like diatom


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Flourish Excel will clear this up if you use it as directed.


----------



## chris_todd (Dec 18, 2008)

Nerite snails do a number on diatom algae, but excel works well, too.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nerite snails only do so much, so fast and can be hard to get. Excel also makes your plants grow better - but it's expensive. I've always bemoaned the lack of an open source second source. Vinegar and ingredient X or something...


----------

